# Been trying to find the right dose since July!



## Navygirl123 (Sep 23, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in July. We found out because my husband and I had been trying to get pregnant for about a year without any success so my doctor decided to run some tests. My TSH started out at around a 4, they put me on 25mcg of levothyroxine. After 6 weeks had passed I went in for another blood sample, this time my TSH came back even higher - 5.24. My doctor figured I needed a higher dose and put me on 100mcg, but that was way too much and I became hyperthyroid. My TSH on that dose was 0.013, then on 75mcg it was 0.05. I'm currently on 50mcg and go to the docs on monday. Please pray that I'm finally on the right dose, this has been exhausting both emotionally and physically. Also, have any of you on here gotten pregnant with this disease? Seems like it's impossible


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Navygirl123, welcome!

From what you've shared, your "magic dose" might be either 50 or 75, or maybe alternating days of each. But my understanding of Hashimoto's is that what works today may not work as well 6 months from now because of the disease itself and the havoc it wreaks on the thyroid gland, so it's just something you'll probably have to closely watch.

Also, if your upcoming labwork looks good, but you still don't feel good yet, it may just be a matter of time before your body/symptoms catch up with the good levels, if that makes sense.

Sorry, can't comment on the trying to concieve part of your post, other than I wish you success with that.

Are you in the Navy? I'm the daughter of a submarine sailor. Navy was the best thing that ever happened to my dad!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Navygirl123 said:


> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in July. We found out because my husband and I had been trying to get pregnant for about a year without any success so my doctor decided to run some tests. My TSH started out at around a 4, they put me on 25mcg of levothyroxine. After 6 weeks had passed I went in for another blood sample, this time my TSH came back even higher - 5.24. My doctor figured I needed a higher dose and put me on 100mcg, but that was way too much and I became hyperthyroid. My TSH on that dose was 0.013, then on 75mcg it was 0.05. I'm currently on 50mcg and go to the docs on monday. Please pray that I'm finally on the right dose, this has been exhausting both emotionally and physically. Also, have any of you on here gotten pregnant with this disease? Seems like it's impossible


You might find this interesting and helpful.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

often the 25 mcg steps up and down are too much and people do better with the 12-13 mcg steps (75 to 88 mcg, 88 to 100 mcg, etc).

For quite awhile I took 62.5 mcg. That is half way between 50 and 75 and levothyoxine is not available in that dose so I split a 125 mcg and took half one day and the other half the next.


----------

